# (nimi):n (nimi)



## Gavril

Päivää,

Jos sanoisi esim.


_Mati*n* Juhani_

_Terho*n* Suvi_

_Pertu*n* Raimo_

jne.,


mitä nämä tarkoittaisivat?

Kiitos


----------



## altazure

Ensimmäisenä mieleeni tulisi, että henkilö halutaan erottaa muista  samannimisistä henkilöistä. Esimerkiksi Annan Juhani tarkoittaisi  Juhania, joka jollakin tavalla liittyy Annaan: Juhani olisi esimerkiksi  Annan puoliso, poika, veli, isä tai ystävä.


----------



## Hakro

Toiseksi tulee mieleen, että Matti, Terho ja Perttu ovat sukunimiä – niinkuin ovatkin.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Toiseksi tulee mieleen, että Matti, Terho ja Perttu ovat sukunimiä – niinkuin ovatkin.



Voiko ne tulkita myös patronyymeiksi? (Siis "Matin Juhani" = Juhani Matinpoika)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Voiko ne tulkita myös patronyymeiksi? (Siis "Matin Juhani" = Juhani Matinpoika)


Kyllä voi mutta lähinnä sillä tavoin kuin Altazure esitti. Varsinaisia patronyymeja en tiedä tällä tavoin muodostetun.


----------



## DrWatson

Tämäntapaisia sukunimiä on tosin olemassa, esim. _Matinheikki, Laurinolli_. En kylläkään osaa sanoa, ovatko ne peräisin juuri kivettyneistä patronyymeistä.


----------

